# Perte menu series apple TV 1G



## fredzc (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis sur mon apple tv ère génération. Depuis quelques temps, sous le menu series, je n'ai plus quaccès a "mes series". Je n'ai plus accès au menus de recherche sur le store itunes.

Suis je le seul dans ce cas ? Comment faire pour rétablir la situation ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jimlev (23 Janvier 2012)

J'ai exactement le même soucis. Du jour au lendemain (je veux dire sans qu'il n'y ait eu de MAJ ni du coté iTunes ni du coté ATV), le menu Série a disparu de l'AppleTV.
Il est désormais uniquement possible d'accéder aux quelques séries proposées en haut de l'interface

Si quelqu'un a des infos qui pourraient justifier cette disparition...


----------

